# need parts



## JONWAALLY (Feb 1, 2013)

hii'm jonwaally; i need the engine covers for the bolens duratrac/troy bilt gtx any help is greatly appreciated. also the heat shield in front of the electric pto for the kohler ch20 engine. thanks jonwaally


----------

